# I guess this is "news"?



## Wheeler (Aug 24, 2007)

From a VW site... pics are on the link below.

Wheeler 


http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=248880



> So I bought a early '58 double door panel about 5 or six months ago. It is a pretty solid bus, not much rust and not too much filler in it, just lots of paint. It came from a friend of a frien who owned it in AZ for 5 years, before that it sat at a for 2 years prior, and a friend of his owned it for about 8 years before that.
> 
> Anyway, shortly after I had the bus shipped out to me I was really checking it out. The belly pans and undercariage is solid, but I noticed ther front two center pieces on the front member were folded back and bent back up. I just thought someone did some shady repairs to the clutch cable or choke cable etc. So I went and folded back the metal and found a little more than what VW intended to be, the belly pans were packed with marjuana, about 14lbs. of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 24, 2007)

thats hillarious ,  :rofl:   im with the guy though why couldnt it of been bags of money , still what an odd find after all those years


----------



## HGB (Aug 24, 2007)

jebus look at all the dust on it...  wonder why it never got to where it was going....and what about ALL those seeds lmfao

pretty funny replies to his post to

thx for the link wheeler it made my day


----------



## the_riz (Aug 24, 2007)

This happend to me when i read that quote..

This stuff was old at least 15 years but I am thinking from the 70's to 80's with the looks of it. 

It has all been disposed of as well

It has all been disposed of as well

It has all been disposed of as well

It has all been disposed of as well

It has all been disposed of as well


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 25, 2007)

MMMMMMMMMM cured for 15 years lol


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 25, 2007)

I think the weed is in better shape than the van


----------



## Hick (Aug 25, 2007)

Whatta' trip, ehh?..
  I know a guy, that knows a guy, that knows a guy, that got busted for a meth lab. Police confiscated an enclosed trailer/toy hauler in the bust, that _"allegedly"_ has $10,000 welded into the framework or axle housing somewhere.
   "IF" I believed a buncha' tweekers, I'd watch the police auction reeeeeally close.


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 25, 2007)

I'd love to know the whole story behind that bus and who was it that had all that weed?
The mind boggles


----------



## omentheduck (Aug 27, 2007)

Old Toby said:
			
		

> I'd love to know the whole story behind that bus and who was it that had all that weed?
> The mind boggles


i am with you on that one man:hubba:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 27, 2007)

Lol.


----------

